# Severalls Hospital -"now & then"



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital (orginally Essex Second County Asylum)*

*"Now & Then"*

During my visits to Severalls, the thought had often crossed my mind "I wonder what this looked like" and "I wish I'd seen this before it had been trashed / destroyed". To cut a long story short, a local Historian got in touch (who happens to be the proud owner of the real white wooden greenhouse, as featured in one of the corridor murals). He kindly lent me a book which was commissioned just after Severalls Hospital closed it's doors for the last time in 1997. I hope that these pictures will be of some interest. I've also tried to sift through my "cough, cough" small number of recent photographs, to see if I took any pictures of the same room / corridor / same or similar perspective etc. (some areas I'm not too sure about, so please let me know if I've incorrectly matched up my pics with the old ones) 
I will upload these photos as often as I can. If anyone else has photos taken which match the old photos, please feel free to add them.
The only thing I would ask is PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't copy these pics (as my friend has copyright). If anyone would like to use these pics, please get in touch first. Thanks 

First photo to follow shortly......


----------



## Lightbuoy

*"A trip to the Barbers"*


----------



## Mr Sam

nice one! any more pics of old severalls where you found that one?

before i clicked the bar to increase the size of the pic i thought his head was getting drilled, although i dont know why they would do it sitting up


----------



## krela

What a great idea!

and please head the copyright request folks!


----------



## Zero

Awesome idea!, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for the positive comments chaps 
Will be adding a new pic from time to time.
A drill Mr. Sam -don't think I'll be visiting your Barbers!!! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

*The Gatehouse & Weighbridge, Boxted Road*
















I've been told that the Weighbridge was used for deliveries, such as coal, so the driver (and Hospital) knew how much coal had been delivered.
The wooden gates were taken down in the early 1960's (same time as the railings around the Hospital perimeter). I'm assuming that the Weighbridge has been removed, but perhaps it's still there and was just covered over?


----------



## Foxylady

Love now and then pics...really brings history home. Great idea Lb.
Wow to the Gatehouse and Weighbridge. The differences aren't huge, but do show the changing times.

Cheers


----------



## RA181

This is great Lightbuoy, really interesting  

RA


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Work time indoors for the Patients*

*Male Patients*










*Female Patients*





Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any of my pics of the Female workplace (located off the north east tip of the main Hospital complex, next to the Nurses' block) -Simon, think I remember seeing one of your pics of this place (with all the insulation hanging down?) Anyway, thought I'd add it for interest.


----------



## UrbanX

Wow, that's a really good insight into what life was like there! The book is like £85 on Amazon! I've read a lot of patient and staff quotes which dont paint too positive a light on the place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lightbuoy

UrbanX said:


> Wow, that's a really good insight into what life was like there! The book is like £85 on Amazon! I've read a lot of patient and staff quotes which dont paint too positive a light on the place. Thanks for sharing.



Is the book that you're referring to "Madness in it's place"? If so, then these photos are not from this book. These photos are from a smaller booklet -and was printed to commemorate the closure of Severalls Hospital.
Anyhow, thanks for the comments. Glad that you've found them interesting

Lb


----------



## Virusman26

Wicked before and after comparison! Love the shots. I can't wait to do something like Severalls or High Royds.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Virusman26 said:


> Wicked before and after comparison! Love the shots. I can't wait to do something like Severalls or High Royds.



Thanks a lot VM 
With a bit of research and local knowledge, you'll be suprised how much you can see! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

*A Typical Corridor*











The above photo was taken in the same corridor looking in the other direction. The corridor is located west of the Main Kitchens, and runs north / south -originally from the east / west corridor near the Operating Theatres, past the stage end of the Main Hall, past the Kitchens, ending up near Admin and the Main Stores / Delivery Yard.
It's easy to forget how shiny the floors were, having never seen the inside of the Hospital before it closed (although you can just make out the ceiling paint starting to flake!)
Below is another of me pics -this one showing the closest mural in the old photo





For those who are interested in the actual wall murals, here's one of the famous greenhouse





And here it is for real!!!


----------



## Foxylady

Those murals really are great, aren't they! Excellent to see the pic of the greenhouse too. Nice one.


----------



## Lone Explorer

good stuff, not been there for over a year now


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks LE -if you're planning a visit, don't leave it too long, as apparently it's been sold.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

The murals really do cheer up the monotenous corridors. Shame that on me "last" visit, some joker had spray painted stick men onto some of them! icon_evilicon_evil

Lb


----------



## Goldie87

This is a great thread, and that corridor pic is great! 
Its weird seeing the place looking so immaculate


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks Goldie -it was one of me rare "moments of inspiration" 
Also trying to get hold of a video that a former Nurse did just before the Hospital closed. Apparently she went round just about the entire place (corridors, Main Hall, Kitchens, Wards, Grounds). Will keep ya posted.


----------



## Goldie87

Lightbuoy said:


> Also trying to get hold of a video that a former Nurse did just before the Hospital closed. Apparently she went round just about the entire place (corridors, Main Hall, Kitchens, Wards, Grounds). Will keep ya posted.



Ah a video sounds even better! Having looked through some of my photos all mine of that corridor seem to be facing in the opposite direction to the old one for some reason! lol


----------



## UrbanX

The ruined pieceMost art is still in alright condition though. 
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/33074790d7a731d2a.jpg']




[/lb]


----------



## Lightbuoy

Flamin' vandals! 
Thanks for sharing ya pic 

Lb


----------



## Mr Sam

that one allways made me chuckle

and WOW at that corridoor with the gleaming floor






i think we should pop over with a floor polisher


----------



## Lightbuoy

Mr Sam said:


> that one allways made me chuckle
> 
> and WOW at that corridoor with the gleaming floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should pop over with a floor polisher



What the...... looks like Mr *Pot*atohead! 
Good idea, I'll rustle up the broom and polish, and you bring the elbow grease!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Goldie87 said:


> .........Having looked through some of my photos all mine of that corridor seem to be facing in the opposite direction to the old one for some reason! lol



No worries matey -pop it up -would be good to see a different angle of it anyway


----------



## Goldie87

Well, heres my corridor pic lol


----------



## Lightbuoy

Great one Goldie!! Thanks for sharing your perpective of the corridor 

Lb


----------



## Lone Explorer

I have to look at cd for other images

edit:
thanks Foxy lady


----------



## Foxylady

Oooh, that's a really nice pic, LE. Especially like it in B&W.


----------



## smileysal

WOW, what a difference between when it was open and now, the corridor with the mural looks so bright compared to how it is now. The workroom they were working in, much prefer seeing the beams in the old pic to the false ceiling in the new one. Why do they always cover either lovely beams or beautiful ceilings what that horrible almost polystyrene false ceilings. grrrrrrrr!!!!

Cheers Lb, love seeing the old photo's and comparing the same shots with the new.

Looking forward to more lol.

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hey, liking your take on the corridor LE  As Foxy says, B & W is a nice change -timeless too. Thanks buddy.

Lb

P.s. -nice to see this mural scene before Mr *Pot*ato head arrived!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanking you kindly Sal 

Yes, you get the feeling that there were plenty of "buy one, get one free" offers on these blasted ceiling tiles back in the 60's / 70's!!! 

More pics hopefully to follow soon(ish) 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Administration Building (Hospital's Main Entrance)*


----------



## Lone Explorer

some fuck stole the bell ?

DSCN7654.jpg

thnaks for posting images


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Patients working outside in the Hospital Grounds*











I don't know where the next photo was taken, but thought I'd add it for balance.


----------



## smileysal

I'm loving all these Lb, love seeing what the places look like when they were in working order, and now in their sad derelict state. 

Cheers, looking forward to the next lot now.

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks Sal -next ones are on their way.....soon.....

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

* Typical Ward (Eastern / Female Side) Rose Ward???*

*early 1960's*





*Late 1960's*





2006





I had always wondered exactly what used to be above each of the room doors -looks like some sort of shutter for air & light perhaps?
The differences between the two photos are often referred to by former Staff as the "decade of change", when Dr. Barton, the last Medical Sup't introduced many changes in an attempt to improves the quality of life for the Patients. The above was just one of the many changes.


----------



## Foxylady

Lightbuoy said:


> The differences between the two photos are often referred to by former Staff as the "decade of change", when Dr. Barton, the last Medical Sup't introduced many changes in an attempt to improves the quality of life for the Patients. The above was just one of the many changes.



Those are fascinating, Lb. That was quite an improvement with those partitions between the beds. They looked like sardines before...that can't have been too pleasant!  Unless they wanted to chat, of course! 

Cheers


----------



## Lightbuoy

Foxylady said:


> Those are fascinating, Lb. That was quite an improvement with those partitions between the beds. They looked like sardines before...that can't have been too pleasant!  Unless they wanted to chat, of course!
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Foxy. Chatting with a former Nurse who started in the early 1960's, she said that she could remember a lot of the changes that happened, from de-padding the seclusion rooms, to the introduction of "chemical" straightjackets. One of her saddest memories, apart from when Sevs closed, was when they contracted out the Laundry, Kitchens etc in the 1980's. She said that it was like taking away part of the Family. Severalls, I was told, was like a big Family -a sort of self-contained, self sufficient Community.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Patients enjoying a game of Cricket*







December, 2005





The Cricket Ground is located to the south of the Main Hospital. The old photograph shows the south wing, to the west of the Assistant Medical Officers' Residence, still intact, before the fire earlier in 2005 
The horrible "bolt-on" extensions had been built when the old photograph was taken. By the looks of the metal windows, I'm guessing these extensions were added just before or after WW2.
The roof of the Main Hall is just visible too.
Anyways, hope that you're enjoying these. More to follow at some point.

Lb


----------



## UrbanX

Absolutely fantastic LB! Keep up the great work! I'm hoping to get "Madness in it's place" next month. Any ideas where I could get this pamphlet in full? Colchester Library?


----------



## Lightbuoy

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely fantastic LB! Keep up the great work! I'm hoping to get "Madness in it's place" next month. Any ideas where I could get this pamphlet in full? Colchester Library?



Hi matey. Thanks for the positive comments! 

The Library is a good place to start. The actual Pamphlet / Commerative Book, was comissioned when Severalls Hospital closed, and I believe it was done by the local Health Authority. Unfortunately, there is no ISBN ref. no.

Lb


----------



## miss survey

If you want to purchase one try AbeBooks

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?sortby=3&tn=madness+in+its+place&x=52&y=12

They have 21 copies - £24.00 upto £164.00!!!!


----------



## Pete

miss survey said:


> If you want to purchase one try AbeBooks
> 
> http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/SearchResults?sortby=3&tn=madness+in+its+place&x=52&y=12
> 
> They have 21 copies - £24.00 upto £164.00!!!!



Note that this is Diana Gittin's 'Madness in it's place' and not the commemorative booklet. The latter doesn't seem to be available on the net.


----------



## Lightbuoy

*The Main Hall / Recreation Hall (aka Ballroom)*














*Winter, 2006 -Looking west towards Stage after severe fire damage* 





*Winter, 2006 -Looking east towards Projection Booth after fire*





*View from Projection Booth of Main Hall demolished to make safe after fire -Summer, 2007 -looking west towards Stage*





*Summer, 2007 -Demolished Main Hall -looking east towards Projection Booth*





Speaking with some of the former Hospital Staff, it was apparently considered one of the finest Ballrooms in the Country, with a sprung floor. During WW2, American Soldiers & Airmen would get off the train in Colchester, and would ask where the "Ballroom" was. They would all compete for dances with the Female Nurses -officially they were allowed to attend dances here to boost their morale!!!

Perhaps one of the Mods would kindly add some of their pics from when it was still standing?


----------



## Foxylady

That first original photo is fabulous, Lb. What a horrible difference, eh!  The urbexer in me really likes the look of the derelict hall, but very sad at the demolition of it.

Cheers once again, m'dear, for some great now and thens.


----------



## smileysal

thats the first time ive seen the main hall in its pristine condition. seeing that picture and the derelict state and even worse, when its been demolished, just makes you want to cry. 

Cheers Lb, loving seeing the place with all the original pics and all of your new ones.

 Sal


----------



## Pete

Lightbuoy said:


> Perhaps one of the Mods would kindly add some of their pics from when it was still standing?


 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047be86cf85359.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047be86d2d6406.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047be86d699726.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047be86ce7fcd0.jpg]



[/lb] 
The last is beneath the stage.

Pete


----------



## Pete

Here's some of the images I found of the hospitl in a commemorative booklet for the hospital's 50th anniversary. Although i can place each location, I doubt i have any reliably corresponding images.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de338c2c6.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de37f07b5.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de484ece2.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de420ce78.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de3db9490.jpg]



[/lb] 

Excuse the quality, they are from a photocopy unforunately. 

Pete


----------



## Lightbuoy

Foxylady said:


> That first original photo is fabulous, Lb. What a horrible difference, eh!  The urbexer in me really likes the look of the derelict hall, but very sad at the demolition of it.
> 
> Cheers once again, m'dear, for some great now and thens.



Sure is a real tragedy -makes me really annoyed when such a beautiful building is allowed to be destroyed. Ironically, one of the Satellite buildings (Gamma) has been sealed up tight, boards everywhere. Seems like Security / Owners are catching on how to protect a building -built it's way too late for the Main Hall  Personally, seeing the Hall in natural decay would have been far better for me. Thanks as always for your kind comments 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

smileysal said:


> thats the first time ive seen the main hall in its pristine condition. seeing that picture and the derelict state and even worse, when its been demolished, just makes you want to cry.
> 
> Cheers Lb, loving seeing the place with all the original pics and all of your new ones.
> 
> Sal



Ta Sal. Yeah, it's so very sad, although must be even sadder for though who were priveledged enough to see it when it was still there. Think that it was burnt down in mid 2005?

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

Wow, thanks for sharing those pics Pete -really fascinating 
Never seen the b & w ones before. Those hairdressing contraptions look lethal!  Also, nice to see the patients' faces (they are human beings just like us!) -Seen some more recent commerative booklets where the faces have been blanked out, but personally, I find this rather disturbing  The door under the stage -did this connect into the Service Tunnels?

Lb


----------



## Lone Explorer

grate stuff thanks for posting


----------



## MD

nice one 
it looked good back in the day
shame to see it like that now


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for the comments chaps -indeed is a real shame 

Lb


----------



## King Al

The old pics are great Pete, they paint a picture of a much more romantic time


----------



## Pete

Lightbuoy said:


> Ta Sal. Yeah, it's so very sad, although must be even sadder for though who were priveledged enough to see it when it was still there. Think that it was burnt down in mid 2005?


I went to Severalls a handful of times before the fire and was fortunate to see the hall. Personally, i always knew beforehand that the hall was always at massive risk (given how many recreation halls have burned, both in use and derelict) and it was no surprise when the inevitable happened. I feel now that i had been complacent - i have only 10 photos of it, mostly either of shocking quality taken on an old film camera, or just in one direction. I'm sure i saw the hall on every visit but only bothered to take my camera out twice! That said, there must be hundreds of photos of it intact out there - almost every Severalls thread on darkplaces had at least one!
My appreciation of Severalls does make me feel it is a huge waste that it was destroyed, but part of me feels that this is what urban exploration is about - taking the opportunity to see a place at a certain point in time, and if you miss that time, things move on.
Mid 2005 is a good estimation - we arrived there mid morning on the 18th Sept 05 to see fire engines in attendance (and realising it had burned overnight) and the hall's roof structure could be seen from the new road. Decided to go somewhere else instead...


Lightbuoy said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing those pics Pete -really fascinating
> The door under the stage -did this connect into the Service tunnels?


The door in the photo was just a cupboard for props. There was (and still is, afaik) direct access to the tunnels from a small opening in the back wall below waist level. BTW the last photo has its identity cropped off - it is Alexandra ward male day room.

Pete


----------



## mr_bones

My contributions...not all that great and i wish i'd taken the camera up in the roofspace.

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/305147befd6cc5d36.jpg']




[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/305147befe082fb34.jpg']



[/lb]


----------



## mr_bones

Unfortunately this was July last year

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/305147beffafc83a2.jpg']



[/lb]


----------



## Richard Davies

The last photo looks very smart for a day room (not that I've got much knowledge of them), without a caption I assumed it was a senior staff room.


----------



## restlessdreams

OMG! this thread is amazing!!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for sharing ya pics Mr B -those lights were really cool 
Well done for getting up into the roof space. Seem to remember seeing someones pics from up there though -might have been Mr Sam. If memory serves me right, didn't it have a roof lantern half way along the ridge too?
Thanks again. Trust that all's good?

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Main Hall / Recreation Hall (aka The Ballroom)*

The below photograph was taken by a former Nurse, who worked there for over 40 years, 'till it closed in 1997. More of her photos will follow once I get the time to scan them in.


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Administration Building (Main Hospital Entrance) & War Memorial*

I'd almost completely forgotten that the War Memorial stone is still within the Hospital grounds! 
It was moved sometime before the Main Hospital closed. It now stands to the rear of Birchwood Villa (which is where the Trust HQ moved to as the Main Hospital closed back in 1997). I believe that the Memorial was errected in remembrance of Soldiers who died during WW1, and a bomb that hit part of Severalls Hospital (the Building with the first floor on brick piers was the part hit and then re-built).

*War Memorial stone in original location outside Admin. (other pic is Ivy Villa) -copyright*





*War Memorial at the rear of Birchwood Villa (still in use)*

































If you are thinking that Birchwood Villa looks familiar, this is because it is almost identical to Orchard Villa, which stands abandoned east of Ivy Villa.

*Orchard Villa*


----------



## smileysal

Wow, what a difference there is between Birchwood and Orchard with one still being in use and the other derelict. 

Such a shame.

Loving this thread Lb.

 Sal


----------



## mr_bones

Great update LB


----------



## Lightbuoy

smileysal said:


> Wow, what a difference there is between Birchwood and Orchard with one still being in use and the other derelict.
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> Loving this thread Lb.
> 
> Sal




Cheers Sal. I reckon that the moment a place gets boarded up, you might as well have a sign saying "closed, derelict, abandoned"! I reckon a single light bulb would do much more to protect a building! 

Lb

P.s. -incidentially, there is another Villa still open (Maple Villa), now called the Willows, I think, which is identical to Fernholme Villa.


----------



## Lightbuoy

mr_bones said:


> Great update LB



Thanks a lot. Cheers again for sharing your snaps too! 

Lb


----------



## mechanised

Those are some fascinating older snaps of Severalls, every bit as intriguing as those in the Gittens book about the hospital. Thanks, Lightbuoy and Pete. The hall picture especially is very evocative. I really hope more photos of the hospital turn up!


----------



## Pete

Hi LB,


Lightbuoy said:


> I'd almost completely forgotten that the War Memorial stone is still within the Hospital grounds!


Thanks for putting that up, i hadn't known it was there, having not been behind that hedge that surrounds Birchwood. 



Lightbuoy said:


> a bomb that hit part of Severalls Hospital (the Building with the first floor on brick piers was the part hit and then re-built).


The bombed part was never rebuilt, only modified and consisted of 75% of the female epileptic blocks, a section of corridor and the officers laundry behind. A new verandah/balcony was added later and a wall inserted where the ward would have continued eastward. You can tell the modifications to the side as the windows and brickwork above is slightly different to those on the frontage. It was later the Phoenix centre and OT, later incorporating a staff nursery. Theres more on it here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=2357



Lightbuoy said:


> If memory serves me right, didn't it have a roof lantern half way along the ridge too?


There was indeed, (for ventilation rather than lighting) and was marked inside by a circular void in the centre of the hall ceiling. It probably contributed a chimney like effect when the hall burnt down. Heres it from the outside:
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047c55f0a07337.jpg]



[/lb]
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047c55f07c850b.jpg]



[/lb]



Lightbuoy said:


> P.s. -incidentially, there is another Villa still open (Maple Villa), now called the Willows, I think, which is identical to Fernholme Villa.


These villas (male and female acute hospitals originally) are not so much identical, but mirror images of each other and both since extended:

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047c55f0c47a78.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047c55f0f2633f.jpg]



[/lb] 

Another 'pair' of wards were the social club and tamarisk villa, both temporary buildings probabaly built as convalescent villas (as at warley, built at the same time). Both have now gone. This was the social club/ male villa.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047c55f0dd1558.jpg]



[/lb] 

The naming of the wards is rather confusing in places, what you call 'Willows' or 'Maple villa' was in fact Maplehurst Villa which became Willow House and more recently Maple and Cedar Wards as the PICU + LSU units. Fernholme Villa later became The Oakwood Centre containing Mirbeck and Durmast wards (both species of Oak). Birchwood Villa had been South Villa and like it's twin Orchard Villa, both were named after their locations in the grounds. Farm Villa was used for male patients working on the grounds and became Larch Villa, although it was originally the attendants hostel until the 'gamma building' was utilised for that purpose. Much of this is based upon information from the old ''Save Severalls' website. 
Interestingly the original villas except Myland Court retained the original designation as the first letter of their identities:
Maplehurst - Male acute villa
Fernholme - Female acute villa
Chestnut - (Feeble minded) Childrens villa
Ivy - Infirmary block (for TB/Dysentery etc)
Iris - Isolation block
Surely this isnt co-incidental.
Hope this is of interest,

Pete


----------



## boxerheaven

wow so nice to see the building as it was, and such a shame to see it as is is now this is a great thread


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hi Pete,

Some more great pics. Again, thanks for putting these up for us all to see 
The turret on the Hall roof looks even more ornate that I remembered from previously pics I'd seen -so, so sad to think it's not there now 
Would be nice (though probably unlikely) to see the Developers be made to re-build the Hall. Could be done from the original drawings (like was done at Park Prewitt). Together with the Chapel & Water Tower, I think that would be a focal point for the re-development.
Ahh, Tamarisk Villa. The first time I've seen pics of it (seen the layout from an old O.S. map). I might be wrong here, but I think that the newish NHS Therapy Centre has been built where it stood). If this is correct, then this, I suppose, technically is the first part of Sevs to be re-developed (even though it happened about 6 years ago!!) 


















Note the line of pine trees -seems to tally up with the recent pics from the other weekend?

Excellent info about the bomb damage -forgot all about the earlier thread! 

Thanks again Pete.

Lb


----------



## UrbanX

The main hall is a nightmare for developers. It would be the hardest space to convert. The torching of it was even viewed with suspicion as the developers sighed with relief! 

At the moment the wards are actually prime candidates for conversion, each ward is about fthe same area of a flat. The generous light makes for an easy, ideal flat layout. 

Most architectural folk (me included) shy away from building replicas, as it will never be the same, and people will know. Most would rather put an ultra-modern chrome and glass statement in the middle! I personally hope neither happens at Sev's.


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital -Children's Creche*

As Pete mentions, there was a Children's Nursery / Creche at Severalls Hospital, mainly for the Staff's Children (as told to me by a Former Nurse). Below are a couple of photographs, kindly loaned by this Nurse. Again, please respect the Copyright held by this kind contributor -thanks 
Faces have been blurred at the request of the Nurse

*The Creche including Sandpit -circa 1960's*





*The same area in 2006-2007*


----------



## Foxylady

Wow, that is such a beautiful looking building. Apart from the smashed windows, it doesn't look much different. And no sandpit of course!
Great pics lent by the nurse, Lb.


----------



## UrbanX

Where on the site is this building? Looks a bit like Larch House. Odd feature having a fully working sliding sash window in an external wing wall! (Last pic)


----------



## Lightbuoy

UrbanX said:


> Where on the site is this building? Looks a bit like Larch House. Odd feature having a fully working sliding sash window in an external wing wall! (Last pic)



Well spotted matey! I'm guessing that that window and wall used to form an external part of the bombed wing?

Here's a link to it's location

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.918214&lon=0.897709&z=18.8&r=0&src=msa

As Pete C (aka Mr. Eagle Eyes) rightly pointed out, this wind used to be a mirror image of the wings to the left / west of the Main Kitchens.

Lb


----------



## Pete

Lightbuoy said:


> Ahh, Tamarisk Villa. The first time I've seen pics of it (seen the layout from an old O.S. map). I might be wrong here, but I think that the newish NHS Therapy Centre has been built where it stood). If this is correct, then this, I suppose, technically is the first part of Sevs to be re-developed (even though it happened about 6 years ago!!)



I also thought that Tamarisk stood on the site of the new building but it seems not! The new building stands between the social club site and the bowling green on old exit route to mill road - on the 1938/9 old maps Tamarisk is just south of fernholme. Heres a multimap link to the exact site, note the widening of the tarmac driveway which gave access to the rear (The social club is still standing on the flash earth and was identical). Not sure why Tamarisk and Iris were demolished back in 1997 - presumably they were small and probably long disused with no future value as they stood. Heres a very recent photo of Tamarisk villas site:
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdc4fd97914.jpg]




[/lb] 




Lightbuoy said:


> I'm guessing that that window and wall used to form an external part of the bombed wing?



I think it's more likely that the window was either salvaged from the wreckage or from elsewhere within the complex as the section of wall is contemporary with the verandah and not the ward block.


----------



## Pete

Lightbuoy said:


> *
> Female Patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any of my pics of the Female workplace (located off the north east tip of the main Hospital complex, next to the Nurses' block)*


*
Heres the interior of the female industrial unit.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdc8c47ca00.jpg]



[/lb] 

And a couple of comparsion views of three of the images I added before:
Alexandra Ward day room (on male side), slightly closer due to the addition of a partition:
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de3db9490.jpg]



[/lb] 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdca2b2527b.jpg]



[/lb] 

Avon ward (on female side):
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de484ece2.jpg]



[/lb] 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdcb4e2ddd0.jpg]



[/lb] 

Kirby ward dining room (also female side) - this is the closest match i can make, the partition behind the funky room divider/shelf unit appears to have been removed. Not exact positioning, but the fourth window along, slightly set back, corresponds with the third along on the more recent image.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de420ce78.jpg]



[/lb] 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdcef24f2d0.jpg]



[/lb]

Pete*


----------



## Neosea

Even these derelict hospitals look cleaner than one I had to go to in Brooklyn


----------



## King Al




----------



## chelle

Very interesting pics and info LB and Pete C,when it comes to Sevs you two are the knowledge for sure.


----------



## sneaker

Looking from the other end i believe!.


----------



## johno23

Awesome report and pictures guys.Before and after angle really tells the story of the place.I bet it could tell a few stories in its time.


----------



## Pete

sneaker said:


> Looking from the other end i believe!.[/quote]
> 
> Indeed it is! I had wondered whether it was from this direction but the door frame at the end is wrong, and a sanitary annexe exits from where the recessed window should be, also there would be a chimney breast missing from the left hand wall of the old shot. I have too much time on my hands clearly....


----------



## smileysal

I'm loving this thread, love seeing all the old pics of when it was in use, and its its derelict state now. I keep looking at the difference in the floors, how shiny the floor boards were to how they are now. Were they covering in carpets or lino during the later years? thats whats puzzling me now.

Cheers, 

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete C said:


> I also thought that Tamarisk stood on the site of the new building but it seems not! The new building stands between the social club site and the bowling green on old exit route to mill road - on the 1938/9 old maps Tamarisk is just south of fernholme. Heres a multimap link to the exact site, note the widening of the tarmac driveway which gave access to the rear (The social club is still standing on the flash earth and was identical). Not sure why Tamarisk and Iris were demolished back in 1997 - presumably they were small and probably long disused with no future value as they stood. Heres a very recent photo of Tamarisk villas site:
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdc4fd97914.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more likely that the window was either salvaged from the wreckage or from elsewhere within the complex as the section of wall is contemporary with the verandah and not the ward block.



Doh!  Thanks for putting me right on the Location of Tamarisk!
I'm currently editing a copy of a video film that's been kindly lent to me. This shows Severalls Hospital in the final stages of closing down in 1996/1997. This includes Tamarisk Villa during demolition. Apparently the buildings contained a high amount of Asbestos -but the demo' gang certainly didn't look too concerned! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete C said:


> Heres the interior of the female industrial unit.
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdc8c47ca00.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> And a couple of comparsion views of three of the images I added before:
> Alexandra Ward day room (on male side), slightly closer due to the addition of a partition:
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de3db9490.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdca2b2527b.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> Avon ward (on female side):
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de484ece2.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdcb4e2ddd0.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> Kirby ward dining room (also female side) - this is the closest match i can make, the partition behind the funky room divider/shelf unit appears to have been removed. Not exact positioning, but the fourth window along, slightly set back, corresponds with the third along on the more recent image.
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/17904790de420ce78.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047cdcef24f2d0.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> Pete



That's great detective work Pete! 
Thanks for adding a more recent snap of the Female Work Unit. The other "old & new" photos are fab.
Personally, the most challenging part of matching the old with the new is to work out which floor the pictures were taken on (ground being just like the first floor in many cases!)

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

sneaker said:


> Looking from the other end i believe!.



I'm really enjoying seeing Sevs from other people's photos -cheers Sneaks 

Lb

P.s. -Think that Kirby Ward is one of the Wards that runs north-south, sort of cutting a corner on the main outside angled wards.

E.g. -

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=7638331&encType=1

Might not have centred on Kirby Ward, but think that it is similar in location and oreintation.

FYI -follow this here link to a 3d view of Sevs -enjoy! 

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...am=51.908612~0.891932&scene=7638331&encType=1


----------



## MD

thats a great link lb
makes me want to go back there soon.
any luck with the map?


----------



## Lightbuoy

mattdonut said:


> thats a great link lb
> makes me want to go back there soon.
> any luck with the map?



Thanks Matt. PM sent about map 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

chelle said:


> Very interesting pics and info LB and Pete C,when it comes to Sevs you two are the knowledge for sure.



Thanking you kindly matey 
The amount of spare time I've spent inside and outside Sevs, and research done, if they ever re-opened the Hospital, I reckon I'd be the first one in there for me ever-so-slight-obsession! 

Lb


----------



## Pete

smileysal said:


> I'm loving this thread, love seeing all the old pics of when it was in use, and its its derelict state now. I keep looking at the difference in the floors, how shiny the floor boards were to how they are now. Were they covering in carpets or lino during the later years? thats whats puzzling me now.


Hi Sal, I think nearly every ward had its floor covered at some point. Most are Lino, but quite a few have hard wearing carpet or both. The photo of Kirby ward is a good example of where they used carpet and lino together to denote walkways/bedspaces etc. There is one ward, Nelson, at the top of the male side that retains its wooden floors on display. Not sure if this ward was ever significanlty upgraded or carpeted and looks like it must have closed long before 1997. The polished floors are something many staff and patients seem to remember from most mental hospitals as they used to have to keep them highly scrubbed.


Lightbuoy said:


> I'm currently editing a copy of a video film that's been kindly lent to me. This shows Severalls Hospital in the final stages of closing down in 1996/1997. This includes Tamarisk Villa during demolition. Apparently the buildings contained a high amount of Asbestos -but the demo' gang certainly didn't look too concerned!


It sounds fascinating. Will it be available for public viewing? I've been offered something similar for Hill End Hospital, Herts which i hope to convert to a PC friendly format.



Lightbuoy said:


> Personally, the most challenging part of matching the old with the new is to work out which floor the pictures were taken on (ground being just like the first floor in many cases!)


Yes, without a glimpse out of a window, or an external door this can be nigh-on impossible unless you can identify any alterations unique to that ward.



Lightbuoy said:


> Ps. -Think that Kirby Ward is one of the Wards that runs north-south, sort of cutting a corner on the main outside angled wards.
> 
> E.g. -
> 
> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=7638331&encType=1
> 
> Might not have centred on Kirby Ward, but think that it is similar in location and oreintation.
> 
> FYI -follow this here link to a 3d view of Sevs -enjoy!
> 
> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...am=51.908612~0.891932&scene=7638331&encType=1


Cheers for the 3d view, it makes a very nice recent aerial shot. Kirby is the one to the right on the above link, the map is centred on Kent ward.

Pete


----------



## Pete

Found another couple of now and then type shots, more recent this time. Both are on the east/male side on Wentworth ward. The first is looking east away from the day room.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0c3d35e9.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0c4d2244.jpg]



[/lb] 

This was the nurse's station. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0bf3cbd7.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0c07e6b5.jpg]



[/lb] 

It was purely by chance that i realise i had comparable photos as i'd only just identified the earlier images from 3,000+ severalls interiors on my pc. The bottom photo is taken from the ward below due to the obvious lack of floor.

Pete


----------



## Megahurtz400

Wow amazing thread!

Really good read, thanks for upping


----------



## BrickMan

excellent thread guys! keep it up! love to see the old shots!


----------



## Ghostyxx

*Wow!*

 These are fantastic pics! I love the before and after shots, and I am really interested in this place as I understand an uncle of mine used to work there for some time, but I don't have any contact with him (long story!)

I would love to be able to see the book, and visit the site too! I went there when I was a child (Not as a patient lol!) but was too young to remember anything much about it. Would you please, please message me with details of the book and maybe where I could buy a copy from? I would be very, very grateful!

Keep up the fantastic work!

Love and happiness!
Ghostyxx


----------



## bobob

*Hairdressers*

Great thread Lb - well done! As soon as I saw your first post I realised I had some similar...

















These photos were taken on the male side of the hospital but strangely they don't mention 'barber' and some of the fittings look different from the original pic, but the similarities nonetheless are really interesting to see. Shame it's not exactly the same room though!


----------



## Philb

Fascinating thread. Details on the Gittens book are:

Diana Gittins Madness in Its Place: Narratives of Severalls Hospital, 1913-97 (Routledge Studies in Memory & Narrative) ISBN 0415167868 The price is £85. Which of course you don't want to spend. So you have two choices. Order it from your local public library, which may cost a quid and a bit of a wait. Alternatively, visit [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Madness-Its-Place-Narratives-Severalls/dp/0415167868"]Amazon[/ame] and read the entire thing on line rather more laboriously using the 'search inside this book' function. It's a very interesting read, although harrowing in some places, particularly when she's talking about 'the experiments'. 

Can I also make a small plea - the photographs here are first rate, and I administer a Severalls Flickr group and this currently has 720 photographs from 40 members. If you've got photographs that you've not put up there they would be most welcomed. The more photographs the better!

Phil.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete said:


> Found another couple of now and then type shots, more recent this time. Both are on the east/male side on Wentworth ward. The first is looking east away from the day room.
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0c3d35e9.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0c4d2244.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> This was the nurse's station.
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0bf3cbd7.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/179047d3d0c07e6b5.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/lb]
> 
> It was purely by chance that i realise i had comparable photos as i'd only just identified the earlier images from 3,000+ severalls interiors on my pc. The bottom photo is taken from the ward below due to the obvious lack of floor.
> 
> Pete



Thanks for these Pete -only just noticed them! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

bobob said:


> Great thread Lb - well done! As soon as I saw your first post I realised I had some similar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken on the male side of the hospital but strangely they don't mention 'barber' and some of the fittings look different from the original pic, but the similarities nonetheless are really interesting to see. Shame it's not exactly the same room though!



Hi BB

Thanks for sharing your photo with us 
Comparing you pic to mine, I believe you have got the same room -albeit you were there on a sunny day!  Amazing how much the weather effects the look of Sevs. Didn't notice the little door sign before -well spotted ol' chap!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## surlygirl

Lightbuoy said:


> Doh!  Thanks for putting me right on the Location of Tamarisk!
> I'm currently editing a copy of a video film that's been kindly lent to me. This shows Severalls Hospital in the final stages of closing down in 1996/1997. This includes Tamarisk Villa during demolition. Apparently the buildings contained a high amount of Asbestos -but the demo' gang certainly didn't look too concerned!
> 
> Lb



video? any progress? would love to see it....


----------



## Lightbuoy

surlygirl said:


> video? any progress? would love to see it....



Hi SG,

I WAS working on it, but alas, 'tis on back burner for now 
Will give ya the heads-up when done  All I can say is I think you'll agree it was worth the wait 

How's the old leg these days?

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## surlygirl

getting there! just need a new camera and i'm back out there.

pm'd you last week...


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital -Railings*

As mentioned on one of the earlier posts here on this thread, the 1960's was often refered to as the "Decade of change". Here is a photgraph taken around 1960, which shows the iron railings being cut-down. These used to enclose some of the Airing Courts and the Hospital Grounds.

*"Cutting-down the railings"*





Will dig out a photo from one of me visits, as I did see a part of the cut-down railings.


----------



## UrbanX

Looks like that old boy is gaining access!


----------



## Pete

Thanks for posting that LB. Cutting down the airing court railings was one of those things (along with the gate removal and widening of the main site entrances) that was very symbolic during the 1960's and 70's reforms so it is good to see a photo of it actually taking place. In fact, it was so widespread that very few hospitals retained the airing court railings up to closure. Only a handful of English asylums had any substantial remains - notably at St.Mary's, West Park and Park Prewett hospitals. All are/were lost in hedges or vegetation and only at the latter they appeared to be nearly complete (but have now been removed). At least three good examples survive in Wales. Mid Wales has kept the outer ones at least, some within hedges. But the best survive at Whitchurch and St. Cadoc's hospitals (both still in use) where outer and subdivided areas are still enclosed and the railings are mostly unobscured. St. Cadoc's shows a good example of how shelters could be shared between two courts.











Pete

Ps, why have you got children's creche at the top?


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for sharing your snaps and that info  Like those Airing Shelters -can picture one of those out the back of me house! 
Saw the railings at Mid Wales Hospital last year. Would be nice to think that they could keep some of it -or at least re-use it somewhere within the re-development.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete said:


> ............Ps, why have you got children's creche at the top?



Oops -that'll teach me to use cut & paste in a "willy-nilly" type fashion! 
Ta for pointing that out. Now correctly titled! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

Lightbuoy said:


> *Severalls Hospital -Railings*
> 
> As mentioned on one of the earlier posts here on this thread, the 1960's was often refered to as the "Decade of change". Here is a photgraph taken around 1960, which shows the iron railings being cut-down. These used to enclose some of the Airing Courts and the Hospital Grounds.
> 
> *"Cutting-down the railings"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will dig out a photo from one of me visits, as I did see a part of the cut-down railings.



Here's a couple of shots of a section of the taken down railings from a recent visit............










Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Severalls Hospital -Southern Ward*

*A Patient on Ward at first floor (originally was Male side, but in later years, Wards became mixed) -dated around 1994*





Same Ward, same floor -(looking in opposite direction) -2008









Pretty sure it's the same Ward (note wall bracket removed from above door and where picture hooks used to be).

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Pete

I'd say that looked to be a pretty accurate identification. Without checking with my own images (on another PC) i think the ward looks to be Defoe. Obviously the walls have been repainted between the picture being taken and closure!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete said:


> I'd say that looked to be a pretty accurate identification. Without checking with my own images (on another PC) i think the ward looks to be Defoe. Obviously the walls have been repainted between the picture being taken and closure!



Thanks Pete. I guess that's a typical example of spending the Hospital's budget by re-decorating the Ward just before the Hospital closes (and yet I bet before that, nothing had been done for years)!!! 
How many times has this been done eh?

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Wintertime at Severalls Hospital*

Here's a few photos kindly lent by a Nurse, who worked at Severalls Hospital from the early 1960's up until it closed in 1997. As mentioned before, please respect her Copyright on her photos 

*Entrance to Elim Ward (Day Hospital), on east / former Female side -taken by a former Nurse in the mid 1990's*









*Same area viewed from further away and slightly different angles -Pavillion shelter in photo is the same one as in the Nurses' photo*














*View of Main Hospital from the south -with Assistant Medical Officer's Residence on the far left -photo by former Nurse taken mid 1990's*





*Taken a bit further away -2008*





Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Pete

Lightbuoy said:


> *Severalls Hospital -Southern Ward*
> 
> *A Patient on Ward at first floor (originally was Male side, but in later years, Wards became mixed) -dated around 1994*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lb:jimlad:



Heres the closest comparison shot i could muster, taken slightly forward but clearly the same place. 




This is Defoe Ward, formerly Ward 8. Incidentally, the slightly taller doorway gives access to the sanitary block.

Pete


----------



## bobob

Following on from the hairdresser's pics... I found this Christmas card the other day actually from the 2 hairdressers to Ward H!


----------



## Pete

bobob said:


> Following on from the hairdresser's pics... I found this Christmas card actually from the 2 hairdressers to Ward H!


That must be an old card, at least pre 1963 (as between 1960-63 the wards were re-organised under Russell Barton's direction). Ward H appears to have been a female epileptic ward, which ended up becoming the day nursery.

Pete


----------



## bobob

Pete said:


> That must be an old card, at least pre 1963 (as between 1960-63 the wards were re-organised under Russell Barton's direction). Ward H appears to have been a female epileptic ward, which ended up becoming the day nursery.
> Pete



That makes sense it was definitely in a children's/nursery area. I think I found it on the way back from Mistley.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Pete said:


> Heres the closest comparison shot i could muster, taken slightly forward but clearly the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Defoe Ward, formerly Ward 8. Incidentally, the slightly taller doorway gives access to the sanitary block.
> 
> Pete



Thanks Pete -knew I could depend on you to dig out the right photo for your vault! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

bobob said:


> Following on from the hairdresser's pics... I found this Christmas card actually from the 2 hairdressers to Ward H!



Wow, well spotted BB 

Great bit of history. Thanks for sharing your discovery.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## DJ Support

you should gather every members pictures and incorporate it into a DVD and maybe document the history through photos!


----------



## Sectionate

amazing thread.

I loved severalls when i visited it last year...


----------



## chelle

*Facsinating topic*

You guys are so good with your Sevs history..I reckon one day you should do a book on your pics and knowledge of the place..lets face it,the Gittins book is out of the reach of most,so surely there is a gap here?Many thanx for a very interesting read so far.
regards
Stu


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Pack up your troubles in your old kit bag, and smile, smile, smile*

*Celebrating the 50th. anniversary of D-day in Elim Ward, May, 1995*

A Nurse who worked at Severalls for over 40 years, right up 'till it closed in 1997, particulary remembered with fondness, the parties held throughout the years. Here's a few which she has kindly lent of one such party for the Patients, whilst she worked in Elim Ward, which is located on the Eastern side (originally the Female side). Whilst looking through these photos, a poignant thought came to mind -it was quite possible that some of the "Long-Term" Patients might have been at Severalls Hospital since D-day back in 1945.

*May, 1995*





























*2008*

Ward Entrance from corridor network





Looking back to Ward Entrance & corridor network





Circulation area





Doors into one of Elim Ward's Day Room


















Reception desk would have been about here





Looking west back towards circulation Lobby





Lb:jimlad:


----------



## urbtography

Wow brilliant thread, some really good comparison pictures there Lightbuoy. Im trying to get my mum to dig out her class graduation picture from when she did her training there, might be useful as a comparison shot.


----------



## bobob

Thanks for sharing these LB. Here's my version of your number five


----------



## Lightbuoy

urbtography said:


> Wow brilliant thread, some really good comparison pictures there Lightbuoy. Im trying to get my mum to dig out her class graduation picture from when she did her training there, might be useful as a comparison shot.



Ooooh, yes please! It would be great to see your Mum's Grad photo. In me own opinion, the more photos of Severalls, the better! Would you mind asking her if she took any photos whilst she was there? Thanks for your comments 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lone Explorer

OO thread been bumped again .
Thanks


----------



## urbtography

Lightbuoy said:


> Ooooh, yes please! It would be great to see your Mum's Grad photo. In me own opinion, the more photos of Severalls, the better! Would you mind asking her if she took any photos whilst she was there? Thanks for your comments
> 
> Lb:jimlad:



Unfortuneatley she only has her grad photo which shes promised to dig out for me .


----------



## Lightbuoy

urbtography said:


> Unfortuneatley she only has her grad photo which shes promised to dig out for me .



Coooool -I'll be keeping me eyes peeled then! 

Thanks,

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

bobob said:


> Thanks for sharing these LB. Here's my version of your number five



Great one BoBob! 

Amazing how the same room can look so different depending upon the weather 

Thanks for sharing your photo,

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Sectionate

this is a brilliant thread, which i think i have said before....but I love all the old photos, if i had the time I would be tracking them down for everywhere lol


----------



## Lightbuoy

Sectionate said:


> this is a brilliant thread, which i think i have said before....but I love all the old photos, if i had the time I would be tracking them down for everywhere lol



Thanks. Well, if ya do get some time, would be good to see some shots of your perspective of Sevs 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## surlygirl

chelle said:


> You guys are so good with your Sevs history..I reckon one day you should do a book on your pics and knowledge of the place..lets face it,the Gittins book is out of the reach of most,so surely there is a gap here?Many thanx for a very interesting read so far.
> regards
> Stu



my friend jimbo got a copy off eBay from an unsuspecting seller - got it for fifteen quid and it's a signed first edition!

*jealous*


----------



## Lightbuoy

surlygirl said:


> my friend jimbo got a copy off eBay from an unsuspecting seller - got it for fifteen quid and it's a signed first edition!
> 
> *jealous*



Jimbo did indeed do well! 

Welcome back_ MRS_! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Sectionate

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks. Well, if ya do get some time, would be good to see some shots of your perspective of Sevs
> 
> Lb:jimlad:



The easiest thing to do is go here http://www.thetimechamber.co.uk/Sites/Hospital/Severalls/severalls.php



I need to update the history of that page, and add a timeline in (read somewhere that it wasn't the tower that was reduced in height, but the chimeny...?)


----------



## shadowman

I tried to get my local library to get me a copy of "Madness in its place" but Norwich has had its copy stolen, and they wont re-order another copy.


----------



## Goldie87

Nice one mate, good to see some more old pics


----------



## Lightbuoy

Sectionate said:


> The easiest thing to do is go here http://www.thetimechamber.co.uk/Sites/Hospital/Severalls/severalls.php
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update the history of that page, and add a timeline in (read somewhere that it wasn't the tower that was reduced in height, but the chimeny...?)



Thanks -some really well taken pics you've got there  In fact, your whole site is pretty good!

You are correct about the chimney. I was told by a former Porter that it was reduced in height during WW2, to make it easier for the aeroplanes flying into & out from Boxted Airfield.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

Goldie87 said:


> Nice one mate, good to see some more old pics



Thanks 

There's plenty more too  -just takes ages to scan them all in! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

shadowman said:


> I tried to get my local library to get me a copy of "Madness in its place" but Norwich has had its copy stolen, and they wont re-order another copy.



That's just plain selfish!


----------



## Sectionate

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks -some really well taken pics you've got there  In fact, your whole site is pretty good!
> 
> You are correct about the chimney. I was told by a former Porter that it was reduced in height during WW2, to make it easier for the aeroplanes flying into & out from Boxted Airfield.
> 
> Lb:jimlad:



Yeah, thats what I heard, something about making it safer for crippled aircraft to return home.

Cheers for the comment on the site 

I may get in contact about using your old pictures, if that is ok?


----------



## bobkeyte

*good idea*

great idea and great pics 
i like the barbers one the best-thats creepy lol


----------



## Lightbuoy

bobkeyte said:


> great idea and great pics
> i like the barbers one the best-thats creepy lol



Creepy?  Are you referring to the hairstyle?!! 
Did you get to see this place? Let me know wehen you go back and I'll point ya in the right direction 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy

A belated Happy Christmas to you all! 

Here's one that I find very poignant -particularly at this time of the year.







The fireplace and dividing screen suggests it's in one of the Wards in the Main Building, however I've yet to see (or at least to notice) exactly where this photo was taken. My best guess was on one of the Southern Wards on the Female side, as the Ward seems to be angled / change direction beyond the dividing screen. Anyways, perhaps a bit of a challenge for those "eagled-eyed" Explorers out there 

If anyone has photos showing the same area, please feel free to pop-em up 

Thanks and a very Happy and prosperous 2010 to everyone 

P.s. -the "dead" links to some of my previous photos in this Thread will be sorted as soon as I've sorted-out me PB Account


----------



## smileysal

Excellent updates on Severalls LB, I love seeing new and old pics you keep finding out. Looking forward to the next installment. 

Hope you're well mate?

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks Sal -pretty rough ol' Christmas, but otherwise all is well ta. Hope that you and yours are in good health


----------



## smileysal

Glad to hear all is well mate. We're all good up here too. really enjoying your severalls stuff Lb. Keep up the good work. 

Cheers mate,

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Good to hear that too Sal -ta for your complimentary comments -a belated Happy New Year to ya BTW


----------

